# Attention America:



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

You know we are all a bunch of fat phucks when public restrooms start needing supports placed under the toilets !!!!!!!! Saw this today and I was horrified:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Did you get that picture online, or did you take it yourself?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> Did you get that picture online, or did you take it yourself?


I took it this morning.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Fat bastards.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I took it this morning.


Well I hope you picked up that piece of toilet paper on the flooor.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Isn't that the new "Ronco Johnny Support" I've seen on TV for $19.99?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

cc3915 said:


> Well I hope you picked up that piece of toilet paper on the flooor.


I didn't wanna touch it. It looked like another one of your condoms left behind on the floor in a public restroom.........


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sniper said:


> I had a GREAT reply for this but I deleted it due to the fact that I don't know you in order to be able to bust your stones that much !


Wow, you ok Snipe? That's never stopped you before.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Sniper said:


> I had a GREAT reply for this but I deleted it due to the fact that I don't know you in order to be able to bust your stones that much !


Have at it. I don't qualify for the groan button anyway. Toilet humor is always a blast.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Is that a floater I see!?!?!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Hacksaw through all but 1/8" and let the fatties collapse it.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hush said:


> Hacksaw through all but 1/8" and let the fatties collapse it.


I hope he is just passed out drunk. His face looks blue, is he dead???


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Typical Snipe...couldnt even put the seat down after.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

they ought to make the seats wider too


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

lol fatties


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks alot Jedediah! I was just going to have breakfast when I came upon the pics you posted....all of a sudden Im not so hungry.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Thanks alot Jedediah! I was just going to have breakfast when I came upon the pics you posted....all of a sudden Im not so hungry.


two scoops of jedediah will start anyones morning


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

A well balanced diet does not consist of fast food.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey, Is that Mike Jones from the Pot Thread?


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

Waste of bandwith, and I'm the troll? If you look I've posted in a lot of other topics actually.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Jones only came here because he heard there was a picture of a "bowl".


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't smoke pot. lol 

You guys are really enjoying that kool-aid.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

> MichaelJones
> 
> I don't smoke pot. lol
> 
> You guys are really enjoying that kool-aid.












Beep Beep MichaelJones... Beep Beep!

Don't forget your


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

The magic school bus?!?!

REPLY:

No it's the short bus for a-holes


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Heres _your_ "magic bus" hippie....


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pats2009 said:


> Heres _your_ "magic bus" hippie....


He drives that to the Phish concert.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pats2009 said:


> Heres _your_ "magic bus" hippie....


Stop it guys.

Didn't Michael tell us incessantly that he does not smoke pot nor is he a liberal? Stop yanking Mike Jones' _Johnson_. He just wants to have a debate with us. He is a Mastur-Debator.


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

My name is Kwflatbed I edit other peoples posts... For no reason.

I doesn't seem to matter what I say, you'll make something up along the way.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)




----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

MichaelJones said:


> My name is Kwflatbed I edit other peoples posts... For no reason.
> 
> I doesn't seem to matter what I say, you'll make something up along the way.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MichaelJones said:


> My name is Kwflatbed I edit other peoples posts... For no reason.
> 
> I doesn't seem to matter what I say, you'll make something up along the way.


It was the answer to your idiot question,if you were not mentally impaired
you could have answered it your self.

MichaelJones *Re: Attention America:*
The magic school bus?!?!

REPLY:

No it's the short bus for a-holes

You should be thankful that I am adhering to Gil's request and not outing who you are in public.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> It was the answer to your idiot question,if you were not mentally impaired
> you could have answered it your self.
> 
> MichaelJones *Re: Attention America:*
> ...


Oh c'mon !!! Out the bastard !!!! It's almost Christmas..


----------



## MichaelJones (Nov 11, 2009)

Who I am?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

MichaelJones said:


> Who I am?


You be not very smart.


----------

